# 2013 Mtbr Lights Shootout



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

It is arriving this week.
2013 Bike Lights Shootout - 50 LED Lights Measured | Mountain Bike Review

The lumen data is in this spreadsheet. Download it and make me some graphs.

claimed lumen vs. measured on bar graph

lumen per dollar

measured lumen vs mtbr lux line graph

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B0isJlpsmGimVU1Hck9ia2tpY0E


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

Excellent... Thanks Francois !!!


----------



## bobale (Sep 23, 2012)

Great work. Maybe you can include more budget lights in the nex test, like super cheap single XM-L clones and triple XM-L clones?


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

bobale said:


> Great work. Maybe you can include more budget lights in the nex test, like super cheap single XM-L clones and triple XM-L clones?


Not even worth testing since each one is likely to be a bit different, even same make and model. Dangerous junk.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Very surprised Gloworm isn't on there with the X2.


----------



## bobale (Sep 23, 2012)

Dangerous in which way, may I ask?


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

bobale said:


> Dangerous in which way, may I ask?


They are so cheap the batteries have been known to catch on fire. Really, not worth the risk. You way, way better off buying a Xera or X1 for not-much-more money.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

gticlay said:


> Very surprised Gloworm isn't on there with the X2.


All new Gloworms, Exposure and Jet Lites are coming asap.

Niterider and Cygolite have declined to participate so far.

fc


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice to see a lot more lights measuring their claimed lumens. Thanx Francois!!


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

francois said:


> All new Gloworms, Exposure and Jet Lites are coming asap.
> 
> Niterider and Cygolite have declined to participate so far.
> 
> fc


It is good to see Gloworm getting listed. They have been generating alot of interest. I just ordered one myself.


----------



## OldAusDigger (Apr 8, 2008)

Francois, after first hearing about a Czech lighting company here (see post #6 http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/2012-mtbr-lights-shootout-739216-23.html#post8460635 ), I've exchanged emails with Michal Solc who is the owner of Zora Lighting in an effort to determine if the Zora Scorpion with 6150 measured lumens is for real.
It seems to be what he claims, and using Google Translator I was able, for the most part, read through the numerous reviews and forums (sought of European equivalents to CPF & MTBR) to find out quite a bit about this guy and is products.
This light claims to have a net output nearly 70% HIGHER than a Lupine Betty R!!! The build quality is definately there and it's way cheaper than a Betty R too.
You've just gotta get your hands on one for the shootout.
Here's the link to his site, you may have to use translator as his English page isn't finished yet ZORA - svtla na kolo

Let us know what you think.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Just wanted to say thanks for all of the info over the years.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

francois said:


> All new Gloworms, Exposure and Jet Lites are coming asap.
> 
> Niterider and Cygolite have declined to participate so far.
> 
> fc


great to see that. Nice to meet you last year and as you can see, I don't support the chit lights with flammable batteries.  Anyway, too bad you don't have the TridenX on you test as that's always been one of the reference lights!!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

francois said:


> All new Gloworms, Exposure and Jet Lites are coming asap.
> 
> Niterider and Cygolite have declined to participate so far.
> 
> fc


Niterider is now all in!!!

A company called Fluxient lights is in too.

Last year, about 4 companies sent me the exact same Chinese light but different features and marketing speak for them. It just burned me out so I don't want to bother. I care about value pricing but safety is key too. Original engineering, innovation and US jobs are good too.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Man, no one made me any graphs? Am to figure out Excel myself??

Here's the spreadsheet download file.

https://docs.google.com/a/invenda.com/file/d/0B0isJlpsmGimVU1Hck9ia2tpY0E/edit


----------



## RBrady (Jan 20, 2009)

Can't wait to see beam shots in backyard of new Betty w 3625 lumens. Holy crap!


----------



## Patrick1677 (Nov 22, 2012)

I use the xeccon s6 for my main front light but have 2 xeccon s12 there as well just in case theres no light and im awat from ppl. Also helps if the s6 fails for any reason. So far really good throw and also light close to the bike too. Really impressed with the system


----------



## Pelly_NH (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks for putting in so many hours to get this done! :thumbsup:


----------



## pethelman (Feb 26, 2011)

*2013 Light Shootout Graphs*

Here you go... just a few quick and dirty plots.
I think similar to last year, the general connection between measured lumens and MTBR Lux measurement is shaping up to average around 10.


----------



## CheapWhine (Dec 16, 2005)

*More charts for the pool*

Price is pretty well coordinated to output as measured in lumen or lux (as expected based on a previously posted chart).
















There is a lot of variation in head weight for the price. This may make a difference if you are looking for a helmet light.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

*Excellent... Thanks Francois*



mdemm said:


> Excellent... Thanks Francois !!!


ditto: Excellent... Thanks Francois :thumbsup:


----------



## AWDfreak (Jan 28, 2007)

MORE! MOAR!!

Thanks to all contributing! I can't wait to see the full reviews!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

RBrady said:


> Can't wait to see beam shots in backyard of new Betty w 3625 lumens. Holy crap!


The backyard shots are here:

2013 Bike Lights Shootout - Beam Photos and Mtbr Lab tests | Mountain Bike Review

The Bettys don't look that awesome since it really is overpowering the small backyard studio. It really needs a football field length canopy to stretch its legs. I'll find a much larger venue for the big lights.

The Wilma 6 is a true standout! At 2400 lumens, weight and price, it is pretty compelling. It's about as bright as last year's Betty.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I just found out that my Full Beam Fusion SpeedLED was set to 70% brightness. So all the photos and measurements reflect that.

This is a special light that has a wheel sensor to detect speed. It will then vary the brightness depending how fast you're going. 

In Speed sensitive mode, it defaults to 100% brightness max. In static mode, it defaults to 70%. I'll crank it up to 100% and post both results.

fc


----------



## getbusyliving (Mar 9, 2007)

Great work Francois (and chartmakers)! Any guesstimate when the NiterRider results will be added?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I get the Niteriders next week and I'm going to the Lezyne facility to test next Friday.

I put up another beam shot gallery.
2013 Bike Lights Shootout - Mtbr Tunnel Beam Patterns | Mountain Bike Review


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Just registered to say thank you to Francois and the mtbr team. The light shootouts are invaluable and a better resource than any magazine.

I was playing around with the spreadsheet and I sorted it lumens per $. That to me is the best indicator for value.

The top 5 are:


```
Price         Lumens        Lumens per $
Magicshine MJ-872	              $130          1226        9.43
Magicshine MJ-808	              $95	    648		6.82
Lumintrek TrailBlazer 1600	      $170	    859		5.05
Gemini Olympia	                      $300	    1467        4.89
Gemini Duo	                      $230	    1091        4.74
```
The winner is the Magicshine MJ-872, which is also the fifth cheapest light in the test. The MJ-808 is the second cheapest light. Magishine is a Chinese company, so you expect them to be cheap, perhaps at the cost of less reliability. There are a few USA based distributors that offer a warranty. Outside of the top 5, the lights only offer a 4.54 to 1.23 lumens to dollar ratio. That is less than half of the MJ-872. Maybe next year they will break the 10 lumens/dollar ratio.

Obviously there are other factors to consider in a light, such as warranty, beam shape, runtime, water resistance, etc.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

We've already broke the double digit lumen per dollar rating.

Take an XML-1 clone available all over for less than $40 delivered. Figure 600 lumens. That's 15 lumens per $$ babe blowing away the competition!!

Just make sure you carry 2 at all times.

MB


----------



## mspak (May 15, 2009)

*compare Strykr II, SL*

How does the light beam pattern of Strykr II (as seen in the shootout) compare to SL?


----------



## HakanC (May 12, 2007)

Great work, but I have a question:

The Magicshine MJ-808 is in the test and it was also a part of last yeras test.
When I look at the backyard shots there is quite a big difference between the lights

MJ-808 2013








MJ-808 2012









This difference looks to me like the MJ-808 2013 could perhaps be the MJ-808E version?

Wich version of the MJ-808 is that You have tested?
MJ-808E: MJ-808E,Led Bicycle Light-Shenzhen MINJUN Electronic Co.,Ltd
or MJ-808: MJ-808,Bicycle Headlight-Shenzhen MINJUN Electronic Co.,Ltd

/Håkan
SWEDEN


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

mb323323 said:


> We've already broke the double digit lumen per dollar rating.
> 
> Take an XML-1 clone available all over for less than $40 delivered. Figure 600 lumens. That's 15 lumens per $$ babe blowing away the competition!!
> 
> ...


I'm about the pull the trigger on one of those myself. You are really gambling on reliability though, at least the Magicshine have a semi-proven track record. Not to mention the triple xm-l for around $50. The batteries that come with them don't seem too great though.


----------



## chrisb57 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi guys im from the Uk , I bought the dinotte xml 3 and have now ordered the xml1 on the reviews Francois did. Just one point on the graph showing measured and claimed lumens output .the xml 3 from dinotte , says on their website the xml 3 is an 1000 lumens light and not the 1200 as stated in the graph , I would hate to think guys were discounting the xml3 on the basis that they were not accurate claims made by dinotte and the measured lumens are actually higher slighty .this was one of the main reasons I did not buy any other light. exposure in the uk were using the max stated capacity of the leds and not what the actual output was .chers guys this is my first post hope ive not upsrt anybody .


----------



## chrisb57 (Jul 13, 2012)

Troutie is a Yorkshire man with a passion for making lights in his garden shed back in blighty.its a shame hes not in the review this year his latest light he calls spider eyes has a claimed 2600 lumens .it looks fantastic .


----------



## bowtaj (Feb 23, 2012)

Guys does anyone know if magicshine has got their **** together 
regarding their reliably, don't want to sound to harsh, as I realise its 
a new company trying to set itself up, but 
are they doing anything to rectify these reliably problems with more research and
development or are they just happy to stay as they and take our money .
Thanks Grant .


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

varider said:


> Just registered to say thank you to Francois and the mtbr team. The light shootouts are invaluable and a better resource than any magazine.
> 
> I was playing around with the spreadsheet and I sorted it lumens per $. That to me is the best indicator for value.
> 
> ...


Now take this from a guy that owns a MJ-856b (the 872 with better heat-sinking). The one thing everyone forgets when it comes to $ per lumen is the battery. The MJ and other knock off lights typically comes with inferior batteries with lower run time (I'm not even talking about the safety issues which I think specifically MJ has addressed). Or the batteries are much heavier with comparable run times. The MJ-880 for instance has a very heavy battery with only 2 hours run time at peak power. The DUO and X2 has similar output if not more (actual lumens, not manufacturer stated) than the MJ-880, but the battery is much smaller, lighter and lasts up to 50% longer at full power. That is something I would pay for.

I know this is a straight $/lumen calculation, but the battery (power and weight) is just as important as the light IMO. The light without the battery is nothing and I don't think it can be judged in isolation.

That being said, I think MJ has their quality issues mostly sorted and they produce dependable lights I think. Their batteries leave much to be desired IMO.


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

Blackbean, I dig what you're saying. Only thing is the MJ-880 is brighter than the DUO by quite a bit. Probably brighter than the X2 too, unless my eyes are really deceiving me. The 880 must be driving those LEDs quite hard; some have reported early shut down from heat. That could be why the 6-cell battery doesn't run very long. Also, the 880 lighhead is quite a bit larger than the DUO/X2 which seems to help it have nice throw. I woud not want that light-head on my helmet, but the X2 and DUO work great (nice and light with low profile). 

I too have the 856 (Foride - came out before the MS version). Good light, makes a giant beam, good handlebar light. The Gemini Olympia blows it away, however.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

TCW said:


> Blackbean, I dig what you're saying. Only thing is the MJ-880 is brighter than the DUO by quite a bit. Probably brighter than the X2 too, unless my eyes are really deceiving me. The 880 must be driving those LEDs quite hard; some have reported early shut down from heat. That could be why the 6-cell battery doesn't run very long. Also, the 880 lighhead is quite a bit larger than the DUO/X2 which seems to help it have nice throw. I woud not want that light-head on my helmet, but the X2 and DUO work great (nice and light with low profile).
> 
> I too have the 856 (Foride - came out before the MS version). Good light, makes a giant beam, good handlebar light. The Gemini Olympia blows it away, however.


TCW, no argument from me as to brightness of the DUO/X2 vs the MJ-880. I bought a dual XML light based on seeing the MJ-880. I have the X2 now and will compare it to my buddy's MJ-880 when we ride together next time. The MJ-880 is small and light enough for a helmet mount IMO though. My buddy uses it as a helmet mount and he does not even notice the weight.


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

blackbean said:


> TCW, no argument from me as to brightness of the DUO/X2 vs the MJ-880. I bought a dual XML light based on seeing the MJ-880. I have the X2 now and will compare it to my buddy's MJ-880 when we ride together next time. The MJ-880 is small and light enough for a helmet mount IMO though. My buddy uses it as a helmet mount and he does not even notice the weight.


Cool, I'll look forward to your thoughts compared to your buddy's 880. I think the 880 weights about 120 grams. Your X2 is about 80 grams, if I remember correctly. My DUO is a few grams lighter.

I remember running 150 gram Photon Max and being happy with the weight. Funny how perception changes. I don't noticed the DUO much but when I put my Photo Max on I can really feel it.

If I had an 880, I'd probably see if a narrow 808 mount would fit. That way I could do the direct-mount method that I do with my other lights with that type mount. It knocks off a few grams and also makes it much lower profile.


----------



## Gilarider (Jul 13, 2009)

The light shootouts are great and I just bought a light based on the reviews, but I have a question:

Are the 2013 light values using the same light as 2012, but in an updated test, or is it a different light in the new test?

I am curious because the Jet F-1 went down to 67 lux from 71 last year, so is that the same light tested under the new protocol, or a different light with less brightness? I only noticed because I just bought that light (but now changed and called the fu2, so the point is moot).

So do the old lux values in the shootouts get adjusted down relative to the 2013 readings, is I guess my main question.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

francois said:


> It is arriving this week.
> 2013 Bike Lights Shootout - Beam Photos and Mtbr Lab tests | Mountain Bike Review
> 
> 2013 Bike Lights Shootout - Mtbr Lumen Tests | Mountain Bike Review
> ...


 Just a heads up Francois. You have entered a lumen measurment of just 1185 on the Wilma 6 review, not on the above spread sheet but the newly posted 2013 bike light shoot out page. Cheers!!!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

indebt said:


> Just a heads up Francois. You have entered a lumen measurment of just 1185 on the Wilma 6 review, not on the above spread sheet but the newly posted 2013 bike light shoot out page. Cheers!!!


Thank you very much! 1185 lumens is the 2012 Wilma TL flashlight that I brought to the lab as well.

I'll fix.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

HakanC said:


> Great work, but I have a question:
> 
> The Magicshine MJ-808 is in the test and it was also a part of last yeras test.
> When I look at the backyard shots there is quite a big difference between the lights
> ...


I will check which one I have. It's now hard to compare pictures to last year because I switched cameras. The old camera was a 5 year old Canon G9 while the new one is an Olympus OM-D.

The manual settings are all different now and the new Olympus is more wide angle than the old one.

So... comparing pictures to last year may be unreliable.

francis


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Gilarider said:


> The light shootouts are great and I just bought a light based on the reviews, but I have a question:
> 
> Are the 2013 light values using the same light as 2012, but in an updated test, or is it a different light in the new test?
> 
> ...


I'll retest this. I switched batteries on this Jet F1 from their Sanyo 3200 to a generic cell.

fc


----------



## Pelly_NH (Feb 15, 2005)

Dying to see what you think of the Gloworm X2 Francois!


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

+1 on the X2.


----------



## mtntrance (Sep 3, 2005)

This work is outstanding and so appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## kimm2222 (Apr 1, 2011)

*How about the MJ-880?*

Would love to see the Magicshine 880 (claimed 2200 lumens) tested. I've read that it compares with the L&M Seca 1700...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

kimm2222 said:


> Would love to see the Magicshine 880 (claimed 2200 lumens) tested. I've read that it compares with the L&M Seca 1700...


This is coming next week.

The big index article is now here!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2013 Bike Lights Shootout - 50 LED Lights Measured | Mountain Bike Review


----------



## cbratt (Jun 21, 2005)

francois - if you could only buy one helmet mount light, what would it be?

I am looking to replace a Light&Motion ARC Li-Ion that is reaching end of life...

Have been using this light, and only this light, mounted on helmet for many years with good results.

Thanks for replies.


----------



## PedroDank (Oct 27, 2012)

What about Xeccon's lights?


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

that light and motion seca 1700 enduro has me excited
I am thinking of running it on my bars with the cygolite tridenx 750 xtra on my helmet 
nothing like a good 3 hour night ride
just need to pull the trigger 


Sj


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Apart of that you can buy separate head and other way, way better battery. Then I think it is not that dangerous with great performance but most of time stupid UI.



gticlay said:


> They are so cheap the batteries have been known to catch on fire. Really, not worth the risk. You way, way better off buying a Xera or X1 for not-much-more money.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

MK96 said:


> Apart of that you can buy separate head and other way, way better battery. Then I think it is not that dangerous with great performance but most of time stupid UI.


Yes you can do that but by the time you've purchased the battery and charger, the xera/X2 and others like them, it's probably a better deal as a kit.


----------



## neninja (Jul 11, 2010)

varider said:


> Just registered to say thank you to Francois and the mtbr team. The light shootouts are invaluable and a better resource than any magazine.
> 
> I was playing around with the spreadsheet and I sorted it lumens per $. That to me is the best indicator for value.
> 
> ...


I see the lumens figures are in for the Gloworm X2 - 1148 lumens in the integrating sphere test. That puts it straight into 3rd place on the lumens per $ chart with a result of 5.24


----------



## neninja (Jul 11, 2010)

It would be great to see a photo of all the lights together, in alphabetical order, so that people can judge their comparitive size. It's not always easy to tell in standalone shots.


----------



## getbusyliving (Mar 9, 2007)

francois said:


> Man, no one made me any graphs? Am to figure out Excel myself??
> 
> Here's the spreadsheet download file.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/a/invenda.com/file/d/0B0isJlpsmGimVU1Hck9ia2tpY0E/edit


Hey Francois---Do you have an updated version of this spreadsheet you can post, that includes the latest lights (especially Niterider)? I can't find it anywhere and it is really helpful to see all the data points in one sheet like this. Thanks!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

getbusyliving said:


> Hey Francois---Do you have an updated version of this spreadsheet you can post, that includes the latest lights (especially Niterider)? I can't find it anywhere and it is really helpful to see all the data points in one sheet like this. Thanks!


The latest spreadsheet is here:
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B0isJlpsmGimX1JwdFJ3ZkpVZEE

Guys, make me some cool graphs.

fc

p.s. The Magicshine 872 has been downgraded to 920 lumens instead of 1200. After further testing, it would drop precipitously to 920 lumens. No amount of high speed fan could get the output back up. It does seem like they are overboosting the light for the first 30 seconds to make it look good in photos and measurements.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

francois said:


> The latest spreadsheet is here:
> ....
> p.s. The Magicshine 872 has been downgraded to 920 lumens instead of 1200. After further testing, it would drop precipitously to 920 lumens. No amount of high speed fan could get the output back up. It does seem like they are overboosting the light for the first 30 seconds to make it look good in photos and measurements.


Francois

Not that it really matters that much (since there are so many lights that you could test, especially cheap knock-offs) but maybe you can test the MJ-856. It is the same light as the MJ-872, but with improved heat-sinking. I have one and never experienced a power stepdown even during long rides.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

blackbean said:


> Francois
> 
> Not that it really matters that much (since there are so many lights that you could test, especially cheap knock-offs) but maybe you can test the MJ-856. It is the same light as the MJ-872, but with improved heat-sinking. I have one and never experienced a power stepdown even during long rides.


Hey, I have one of those lights from two years ago. Light and Go Foride Bike Light Reviews | Mountain Bike Review

I just tried it out and it does a lot better. It ran at about 117 lux without a fan and it dropped down to about a 104 lux after a couple of minutes. I then put a fan on it and it went back up to 112. So definitely this is a heat issue.

fc


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

francois said:


> Hey, I have one of those lights from two years ago. Light and Go Foride Bike Light Reviews | Mountain Bike Review
> 
> I just tried it out and it does a lot better. It ran at about 117 lux without a fan and it dropped down to about a 104 lux after a couple of minutes. I then put a fan on it and it went back up to 112. So definitely this is a heat issue.
> 
> fc


This is good news as I picked one of those up after your initial review. It's still going strong and works great as a bar light.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

Here are a few charts generated from the updated spreadsheets.


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

Excellent !!! You've done a very nice job, scullcap.


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

Francois, you have a bad piece of data for the CygoLite Expilion 350.

On the main Shoot-Out page you list the price as $250. That price is also used in the spreadsheet, graphs etc.

Clicking on the link takes us to the 2012 review, listing the price as $110.

I don't know what the current price of the 350 is, but Canada's Mountain Equipment Co-op lists the Expilion 700 at $129. The 350 is no longer listed on Cygolite's product page, so I suspect it has been discontinued.

Other CygoLite models in the 300-420 claimed lumen range are now at $50 to $70.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the charts.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Just got back in town Skullcap!! Great work. I'll integrate in the article.

fc


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey Francois, Got a quick question for you. Are you planning on adding / reviewing additional lights to the database in the future, as they become available ? Reason being. It sure would nice to see how the Gloworm X1 with the new XML-U3, stacks up against the competition...


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

You're welcome!


----------



## crgmoto (Nov 12, 2012)

mdemm said:


> Hey Francois, Got a quick question for you. Are you planning on adding / reviewing additional lights to the database in the future, as they become available ? Reason being. It sure would nice to see how the Gloworm X1 with the new XML-U3, stacks up against the competition...


The Gloworm X1 has just arrived here - seriously impressive. In the past you needed a large reflector to get decent throw but the hotspot on the X1 is much stronger than a reflector based XM-L which I've wall tested it against.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

I think you should test a czech made light - zora, Lupine Betty will be ashamed :thumbsup:


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Guys , I am new to your forum and found this thread interesting as I do a lot of trails night riding, here in Sussex in England. I am surprised Francois not to see any of the Bikeray lights in your table. Quality/versus lumens/versus price is great. 
We have a lot of guys MTB section ridding with the RAY III or RAY IV
Best
SK59


----------



## Enduro14 (Jan 22, 2013)

Which is better headlamp or a handlebar mounted light?


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

I like Light & Motion, and Lupine..


----------



## haulinazz2112 (May 28, 2013)

Francois,

Great wright up. Nice R&D. Talk about giving back to the community. In light of the Majic shine MJ872. Did you happen to know what battery pack utilized in any of your notes? I noticed the light now sells with a claimed improved battery pack... Currently, looking for a decent affordable light. I noticed there seemed to be a anomaly with this light.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Francois, make sure you get your hands on the 2014 L&M's. I just got the Stella 500 and Seca 1500. The Seca is a workhorse and the Stella has such a nice even pattern.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Any test/review of Niterider Pro 1800 Race?


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

Francois, 
What do you feel is the best bang for the buck, You were able to hold and see the quality of all the lights, Great, Ones brighter then the next for less money, But if it does not last & the battery blows then who cares, What would be your pick for your bike??

Thanks -Paul


----------



## Technician (Oct 11, 2013)

In my recent research on lights, I came across the 2013 shootout on MTBR; very helpful - thanks. A local outdoor outlet (MEC) is offering the Cygolite TridenX 1300, and this looks to me to be the best bang for the buck. Can anyone point out any weaknesses with this particular choice?

After trying a demo light from a LBS last night, it seemed like having the light on my helmet was better than on the bars. Is that the general consensus for fairly hard-core off roading?


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Very good bang for the buck, I had the old Triden X 600 lumens and loved it. It handled all the crappy winter wet weather Squamish BC could throw at it. Back then MEC charged $399+tax so $229 I think is a great deal. They still are on back order though along with the Centauri 1700 lumen and a couple others.

If you don't want to wait, Dunbar bike shop's on line store has the new Gemini Duo 1500 lumen set up in stock for about the same price. I have last years model and really think it's a good product. Free shipping over $200 as well. Cheers!!


----------



## Technician (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks; yes that Gemini Duo 1500 looks like an even better deal - lighter, more lumens, slightly less cake!


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Can I suggest that you should make sure and have a back up light of some sort. For fairly hard core off roading I strongly recommend finding a way to have both bar/helmet set ups. Cheers!


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey Francois,,, just wondering if there is an ETA on test results on lights received?? Thanx!!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

indebt said:


> Hey Francois,,, just wondering if there is an ETA on test results on lights received?? Thanx!!


Some should be ready by next week . I'm with the integrating sphere today









Fc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

THAT'S GREAT!! Looking forward to the numbers all the XM-L2's will bring to the table as well as your reviews. Cheers!!


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah!!, good notices.
Will include new lights Magicshine MJ-808E 1200 lm and MJ-880 2200 lm with new LED XM-L2? and recent models MJ-886 550 lm and Eagle 600 also?


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanx Francois for the reviews so far!! There is a fair bit of talk about the 2014 Gemini Olympia having only measured 12 more lumens over last years model. I know this is a busy time for you but can you confirm the light was at 100% output, or re-measure the Olympia. If posted lumens are confirmed as 100% output, then I guess Gemini has some explaining to do. Cheers!!


----------



## stu06 (Dec 8, 2012)

indebt said:


> Gemini has some explaining to do.


So does Lupine, since the new Betty R measures 10% less than claimed. Interestingly, Lupine states in their website that they utilize a calibrated integrating sphere as well.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes true,,, however the Betty-R's 400 lumen shortfall is minor(9%) on a 4500 lumen claim in comparison to the 29% shortfall of the Olympia. Interesting fact though,,,,,, despite only approx. 450 more measured lumens of this years Betty-R , the lux measurement is way up disproportionally from 365lux to 440lux.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

A good review of lots of front and rear lights

Your guide to the best front lights for cycling | road.cc


----------

